# 15 Plate



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,
Audi called me today and my TT will be ready to take home at the end of this month.
Question is how important is a 15 plate? I'm under no pressure from Audi to take the car now, they are happy if i want to wait until 1st March.
Plan on keeping the car for at least 4 years. Really torn on what to do.
Thoughts/Comments please?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not bothered, I'd rather drive the TT. Will make very little price difference in 4+ years.
Hoggy.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am collecting mine on Friday. I can't be bothered waiting another 40 days. The fun is starting this weekend!!!

I am planning to keep the car anyway!


----------



## simiewimie (Jan 12, 2015)

Get it now! Plate really not that important. 
You'll be glad you did once you get out and about in it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd wait. Even if it's on a PCP it will always be worth more as a trade-in on a 15 plate than a 64. Plus 15 just looks nicer in my opinion.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I keep hearing about people getting cars early - when was yours due? I have ordered a 15 plate and don't know what I will do if mine comes early


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Just had the same dilemma!

Last week I originally decided to wait, but having thought about it over the weekend have just been in touch with the dealer to ask to collect as soon as possible.

I have a private plate anyway so that doesn't make any difference to me. A quick look at Parkers valuations on 3 year old tt's seemed to show that one registered as a 12 plate is worth around £440 more than one registered as a 61 plate.

I decided that as that difference is only when you come to sell/trade in and for the amount involved, that I'd collect it now.

Life's too short to be hanging around for something!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> I keep hearing about people getting cars early - when was yours due? I have ordered a 15 plate and don't know what I will do if mine comes early


Hi, placed order 16th November and was given a confirmed build week 3 in mid-December, build weeks can move forward slightly, turns out mine was built in week 1. The next lottery is how long it sits at the port before coming over on the boat, also got a bit lucky with this hence the slightly early arrival.

Still not sure what to do but leaning towards 15 plate, i think, maybe, or it could change as the day goes on.....


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd wait. I had the same issue when I got my GTi new. I waited


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Having ordered on 10th November, I've just been emailed yesterday to the say the car is now at the dealers.

I've arranged to collect it on Sunday!

Can't wait, I feel like a kid at Christmas


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I would wait until 1st March (February is the shortest Month so only a 28 Day wait) Roads are crap this time of year so it won't look new for long plus when the 15 Plate arrives you'll have a New car in most peoples eyes until September whereas 64 Plate Car will be last years come March 1st. (unless your putting a Private Plate on)
Excitement might win thou and you have to take Delivery as soon as you see it at the dealership :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I waited from Oct to Mar for my 14 plate, so your wait is nothing :lol:

It will make a difference come trade in time, but its your choice.


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments, i can safely say none of it helped me :lol:

Anyway, going wait for the 15 plate.....probably


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

philgage78 said:


> Thanks for all the comments, i can safely say none of it helped me :lol:
> 
> Anyway, going wait for the 15 plate.....probably


Slight change of plan, picking up this Sunday at 11am.
Popped into Audi Leeds to sort the money out, had a quick look at it parked round the back, even in it's non-prep state it looked amazing.
We are only the 2nd people to get one from Audi Leeds! Can't wait.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Ha ha - I know the feeling!

Which model/colour etc are you getting?

I'll look out for you - I'm around the Leeds/Bradford/Harrogate area, but collecting mine from North Wales on Sunday.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Not long now Phil - enjoy!!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dealer just rang, Car in build! on course for March 1st Delivery


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Either demand is not as expected, or they have been managing expectations in delivery times. To give you a new year present with a quicker than anticipated delivery. Either way, its great news for those of you who've plumped for the new TT!

I don't know that many folk who've ordered a new TT, but there are at least 2 I know that Sheffield Audi pushed elsewhere, with daft lead in times. And now we have discounts being offered, reality should be starting to set in.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

mister.c. said:


> Either demand is not as expected, or they have been managing expectations in delivery times. To give you a new year present with a quicker than anticipated delivery. Either way, its great news for those of you who've plumped for the new TT!
> 
> I don't know that many folk who've ordered a new TT, but there are at least 2 I know that Sheffield Audi pushed elsewhere, with daft lead in times. And now we have discounts being offered, reality should be starting to set in.


I really don't think that the mk3 is currently selling as well as Audi had anticipated. Shorter delivery times and 5% discounts on a brand new model...hmm, whining I think back to last year and was considering an A1 for wifey I was lucky if I could get £500 off, and the A1 has been out a little while now.
I don't think the dealers help themselves as mentioned in an earlier post, after all the pre launch excitement and promotion work the dealers have been totally lacklustre and boring about it all.

Off topic slightly, sorry.

Back to the OP just go get your car and enjoy it, don't let it sit in the pound ...you'll still be shafted come trade in so don't worry about a couple of hundred quid, go and have some fun.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Tempar is thinking exactly the same as me - the Mk1 was a sell-out all over Europe with long waiting lists that didn't start to reduce until 2 years after launch.. The Mk2 was also in high demand with waiting lists and price premiums rather than discounts. Only when the economy fell into a hole around 2008 did the discounts start to appear on the Mk2.

The Mk3 is a good car - but somehow Audi UK have managed to alienate potential buyers. To get the car up to an acceptable spec means adding the comfort and tech packs - 3K on the price. The interior lighting pack (a few bulbs - nothing more) used to be pricey on the Mk2 but has doubled in price to almost 300 quid on the mk3. For me, the Mk3 is a gouge too deep and the car has moved from being expensive to overpriced.


----------

